# can i cancel Dtv and have someone else sign up



## L10 Rocs (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi. i'm new to this site and had a question.

Can i cancel my Dtv and have someone else sign up, say like my mom, sign up as a new customer? my contract is done. i've been with them since like 97 or something. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

"L10 Rocs" said:


> Hi. i'm new to this site and had a question.
> 
> Can i cancel my Dtv and have someone else sign up, say like my mom, sign up as a new customer? my contract is done. i've been with them since like 97 or something. Thanks in advance.


You mean to get the new customer discounts? I guess you can try. I'd call and politely ask them for some discounts before doing that though.


----------



## Mrmiami (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd assume that the reason you'd be doing this is for the free NFLST or Free HD access for Life offers which are being given away to new customers on the backs of their most loyal customers? I had a CSR try to tell me yesterday when she wouldn't budge on a deal for current sub since 94' (me) that "Oh, that couldn't be done because they know your residence has already had it"...I just laught at her comment. Why? Because legally, assuming I did end my service with DTV and had them come and remove all remaining equipment that may need to be returned and then verified my residence no longer had DTV or any means to acquire thier signal, there is absolutely No Way they could "Legally" deny a sub under a different name as being "New" for that residence without facing a lawsuit for which they would lose. A little extreme to say the least? Yes, but if they are so adament about not giving their longest, most loyal customers a fair break on their service and if you have the means and the time, it's certainly a justifiable option for loyal customers who are fed up with carrying new subs on their back/bill so they can reap the benefits for absolutely nothing. Both new subs and DirecTV are the benefactors on our hard earned money D* with new subs, new commitments and new programming packages/equipment costs and the Subs with freebies while were left footing their bill and paying D*'s contract expences when everyone could benefit with spreading it around between new and old customers lowering the total cost for all and still picking up the "NEW SUBS". That's not what D* wants to do though because it's a more attractive package presentation as "Free" as opposed to "Half Off" to lure in those fence sitters. Shame on D* for sticking it to thier currently Best Customers who paid their bills on time for so many years. So I see your point and I don't see any reason why this couldn't be done if you have the time to do it, you might lose some of the season but in the end, it justifies the means. :>)


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

You can just cancel your DirecTV. Most likely, within a week, they will be offering you great deals to come back.


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

L10 Rocs said:


> Hi. i'm new to this site and had a question.
> 
> Can i cancel my Dtv and have someone else sign up, say like my mom, sign up as a new customer? my contract is done. i've been with them since like 97 or something. Thanks in advance.


Not at the same address (or phone number).


----------



## bobvick1983 (Mar 21, 2007)

richall01 said:


> Not at the same address (or phone number).


Yes you can, I had DirecTV at this address in my mother's name, canceled it went with Dish for about two years and came back, this time in my name, same address same telephone number. I think you may have to wait 90 days though.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

L10 Rocs said:


> Hi. i'm new to this site and had a question.
> 
> Can i cancel my Dtv and have someone else sign up, say like my mom, sign up as a new customer? my contract is done. i've been with them since like 97 or something. Thanks in advance.





richall01 said:


> Not at the same address (or phone number).


Why not? You mean if I sold me house today and someone new moved in tomorrow they couldn't sign up for Direct TV? You're saying a new resident couldn't sign up as a new customer at that address because the old resident had Direct TV? That doesn't make much sense and doesn't seem quite fair for the new home buyer.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

:welcome_s

Please explain what you are trying to accomplish by shifting the account. It might be easier to answer your question if we knew what you want as a desired outcome.


----------



## TwoPhases (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm sure the OP wants the freebies. Who wouldn't?


----------



## bobvick1983 (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't know for sure, but I bet that if the OP called and cancelled DirecTV, tell them he is moving, and he will be in an apartment or somewhere and will not be able to have DirecTV. Then wait a week or so, then have someone else, wife, mother, father, etc... Call back and say that they have just bought the house and they are moving in and want DirecTV. Then just provide a different phone number. That would probably work.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

trh said:


> :welcome_s
> 
> Please explain what you are trying to accomplish by shifting the account. It might be easier to answer your question if we knew what you want as a desired outcome.


Why pay for the HD access when new customers get it for free (for life)? It's all about the cash baby!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Satelliteracer said:


> Existing customers can get it too. Sign up for auto bill pay


Is that a change that existing also get it for life? I was able to only get 24 months and my son got only 6 months free of HD access.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Satelliteracer" said:


> Existing customers can get it too. Sign up for auto bill pay


Well it's not really the same, we get it for two years. Now I'm sure at the end of that period we can re-up or the charge will be dropped anyway, but some do see it as different.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> Existing customers can get it too. Sign up for auto bill pay


Not forever, they don't. Existing customers also don't get free NFL-ST.


----------



## L10 Rocs (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you everybody for your replies. The purpose i want to cancel is to get the new stuff they offer to new Subs. It sucks they get all types of perks and the Loyal Customer gets the shaft. I figure my mom can use her Maiden Name and her cell phone number as a new Sub. How long do i need to wait after I've canceled? Thank You All.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

L10 Rocs said:


> Thank you everybody for your replies. The purpose i want to cancel is to get the new stuff they offer to new Subs. It sucks they get all types of perks and the Loyal Customer gets the shaft. I figure my mom can use her Maiden Name and her cell phone number as a new Sub. How long do i need to wait after I've canceled? Thank You All.


I think that the idea is that you got all of those same type of freebies when you signed up. New subs always get a great deal to entice them to sign up.

However, those of us that have been subs for a long time certainly got nothing anywhere close to what they offer now. In fact, I don't specifically remember getting any type of discount at all.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> I think that the idea is that you got all of those same type of freebies when you signed up. New subs always get a great deal to entice them to sign up.
> 
> However, those of us that have been subs for a long time certainly got nothing anywhere close to what they offer now. In fact, I don't specifically remember getting any type of discount at all.


+1

I got zero gifts/freebees back in 2003.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> I think that the idea is that you got all of those same type of freebies when you signed up. New subs always get a great deal to entice them to sign up.
> 
> However, those of us that have been subs for a long time certainly got nothing anywhere close to what they offer now. In fact, I don't specifically remember getting any type of discount at all.


I didnt get anything either when I signed up. In fact, within a month after signing up in 2001 they ran something with Sunday Ticket. (maybe free, maybe half off I dont recall). Never dawned on me to call them because in my mind I was asking for something they werent offering at the time I bought my system.


----------



## john payne (Apr 23, 2009)

when directv signs someone up as a new customer they cross reference the phone number, last name, and street address. If your mom has the same last name as you I think it will probably hit on your account and not approve her.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

New customer will need new phone number & Name
New equipment of course. Anything DVR'd will be lost when you cancel and return the equipment.

Any hardware not covered by the promotion will also cost you.

Personal opinion, if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> Existing customers can get it too. Sign up for auto bill pay


Free for life or 24 months?


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

If you wanted good freebies for existing customers you should have had Dishnetwork, OTOH if you neede Season ticket you want DirecTV

I saw someone that had the Cinemax for a penny per year for 3 years before it was lost. Recently they gave subs Starz for a year for free, Currently from what I see they are offering HBO & Showtime for 3 months for free as a promo. I'm curious what they'll be doing now that they own Blockbuster and Sling.

Over the years I've had both sometimes at the same time. When I signed up for both I paid hundreds + paying for installation. I believe I spent between the two of them $1500+ at the time when money was worth more. Back in the days when you needed a USSB Sub for premiums.

It's still never made me look for new customer freebies.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

L10 Rocs said:


> Thank you everybody for your replies. The purpose i want to cancel is to get the new stuff they offer to new Subs. It sucks they get all types of perks and the Loyal Customer gets the shaft. I figure my mom can use her Maiden Name and her cell phone number as a new Sub. How long do i need to wait after I've canceled? Thank You All.


you need to call them. a number of people have gotten NFL ST for nothing and a few even received more in credits than the cost. you won't know until you call.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

TBoneit said:


> If you wanted good freebies for existing customers you should have had Dishnetwork, OTOH if you neede Season ticket you want DirecTV
> 
> I saw someone that had the Cinemax for a penny per year for 3 years before it was lost. Recently they gave subs Starz for a year for free, *Currently from what I see they are offering HBO & Showtime for 3 months for free as a promo. I'm curious what they'll be doing now that they own Blockbuster and Sling.*
> Over the years I've had both sometimes at the same time. When I signed up for both I paid hundreds + paying for installation. I believe I spent between the two of them $1500+ at the time when money was worth more. Back in the days when you needed a USSB Sub for premiums.
> ...


New Dish customers can get HBO, Showtime, Cinemax and Starz free for 3 months. Dish Platinum free for 3 months. HD Free 4 life. Blockbuster free for 3 months and a free Sling Adapter after rebate.


----------



## L10 Rocs (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you all for the replies and suggestions. DTV wouldnt do anything for me at all so i just canceled. if they dont accept my mom as a new subscriber ( she has a different last name and she can use her cell phone )i will go to Dish or Fios. i'll keep you posted on the outcome. again, thank you all.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry to see you go. Did you talk with "retention"? They seem to be the only department within DirecTV that consistently offers the best deals to retain customers.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

L10 Rocs said:


> Thank you all for the replies and suggestions. DTV wouldnt do anything for me at all so i just canceled. if they dont accept my mom as a new subscriber ( she has a different last name and she can use her cell phone )i will go to Dish or Fios. i'll keep you posted on the outcome. again, thank you all.


I'd hold off for a few days as they will probably call you within a week and throw all kinds of stuff at you to get you back.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

bixler said:


> I'd hold off for a few days as they will probably call you within a week and throw all kinds of stuff at you to get you back.


Maybe, but I think this is the time of year when the new subscriber rate typically jumps, so they may not be so quick to offer deals for the recently departed.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

I can't speak to the current situation but my son had DTV. When he moved I wanted to put it in my name. DTV wouldn't let me. I had to "move" his service to another location and start a new service for myself. I then canceled his.

While the address is a factor, I think the more important factor is the phone number. If you sold your house, I doubt the new owner would get the same phone number.


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

this is done everyday. just use a different phone number and a different person your mom and there is nothing they can do or say about it. i get jobs like that where we basically unhook receivers and install new ones , same dish same wires. i love those


----------



## mqhaudio (Jul 23, 2011)

As a dealer

If I get a call for new service I enter in the customer name address and social, 
then I am told if they are a new customer or not.

SO If you canceled service and your mom called (me) directv, and I entered her into the system it would only see her not you.

Just think if husband and wife get divorced. He moves out and takes directv to his apartment because the directv service was in his name. Now the new ex-wife calls (ME) directv and gives them her information for new service. She will be a new customer and get whatever promotions and equipment that is available.


----------



## MattScahum (Oct 27, 2010)

mqhaudio said:


> As a dealer
> 
> If I get a call for new service I enter in the customer name address and social,
> then I am told if they are a new customer or not.
> ...


+1...as long as the phone number is different, and to be safe the last name, you should have no issue what so ever setting up the new service. A word of caution is I would make sure that the person that is going to do it has a solid credit rating. Not degrading or insinuating anything, but we see this alot in new sales and the new person comes back needing a start up fee and the old service is already cancelled. Just as a precaution first make sure the person knows their credit score and has nothing on there that could pose any issue whatsoever


----------



## L10 Rocs (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks again all for the replies. My Mom has a great credit score so there wouldn't be a problem with her getting it. another question i have is, i canceled my DTV yesterday and it was suppose to be cut off at Midnight. it's still on and i called to make sure it was canceled and i was told it was. how long does it take to shut off? Thanks in advance


----------



## mcl77 (Nov 25, 2008)

Satelliteracer said:


> Existing customers can get it too. Sign up for auto bill pay


really??
Ive had auto bill pay and im still getting charged the $10 for HD


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"mcl77" said:


> really??
> Ive had auto bill pay and im still getting charged the $10 for HD


It's not automatic, call them to get it.


----------



## mcl77 (Nov 25, 2008)

i just called them up.
Its only free HD for 2 years.


----------



## djsaad1 (Aug 10, 2010)

My first year contract just ended. If I call them and tell them I will sign a two year contract they won't honor the current promotion of free sunday ticket? I thought they wouldn't mind as long as I sign an extension.


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

bixler said:


> Why not? You mean if I sold me house today and someone new moved in tomorrow they couldn't sign up for Direct TV? You're saying a new resident couldn't sign up as a new customer at that address because the old resident had Direct TV? That doesn't make much sense and doesn't seem quite fair for the new home buyer.


AS AN INSTALLER I have encountered exactly that situation,

Sometimes a spouse hits the road and the one who didn't leave wants to establish a new account. Sometimes a relative moves in and wants to establish an account where service has been turned off for nonpayment. As a wise installer I began going over all the paperwork before beginning the installation to "verify" the correctness of the paperwork. A few casual questions about how they signed up for Directv saved a few crash & burn incidents.

In one case (only) over several years I had to eat an installation because Directv would not activate the equipment due to a prior account balance that was abandoned with a sudden move to a different address.

Directv has a right to know who they are doing business with. There are ways to get things sorted out. If you are in the pit the climb out is tough.

Joe


----------



## L10 Rocs (Jul 26, 2011)

Well it was a success. My mom was able to sign up as a new customer. used her last name that differs from mine or maiden name and her cell #. signed up online and they'll be here during the new week to install everything. Thanks for all the replies and i hope you guys can do the same thing. save some money and get the free stuff.


----------

